# Epson EX70 vs Refurb Sharp XVZ2000



## JohnWin909 (May 25, 2010)

Hi there, I've finally finished doing all the tweaking with REW to improve my sound system and now it's time for a new projector 

I am pretty tight on the cash right now, so I am trying to keep a new projector under budget.

I am looking at the Optoma HD66 which is around $650 new, but I've found these two projectors which are considerably less expensive.

The Epson I can get for $480 new, the sharp I can get for $400 refurb.

Which one would be better in a small room with a 9-10 feet throw just for movies? 

Or should I spring for the more expensive HD66 although I would prefer not to spend that much. 

also recommendations on a screen for a 10x10 room?


----------



## ironglen (Mar 4, 2009)

I'm not familiar with those models. With a room that size, you'd probably have a better picture with a flat screen. A 8.5-9' throw is not much and would have a screen size of maybe 92" diagonal, which is what I have in my room that has seating 8-15' away, which is 'ideal'. With a room of 10x10 you're looking at an even shorter viewing distance. If you can mount the projector on a rear shelf, have flexibility, and can control lighting very well, you might check out the optoma hd65- looks like the hd66, but less lumens, and can be had new for 600 shipped from b&h photo. You could make a screen perhaps 70-80" diagonal. lcd projectors typically have greater zoom range, so maybe a larger image given your throw constraint.

A diy screen on the wall would probably be the way to go from what I've seen.


----------

